# Tipps für Reiseziele in Mittelnorwegen/Fjord mit guter Möglichkeit zum Fliegenfischen



## Muddler (28. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte im August dieses Jahres nach Norwegen. Wegen meiner Freundin müssen wir an die Küste #t  oder einen Fjord. Da ich noch nie dort war, könnt ihr mir Tipps für Reiseziele in Mittelnorwgen geben? Da ich begeisterter Fliegenfischer bin sollten gute Möglichkeiten auf Forelle und Saibling in Bach und See vorhanden sein. Oder geht das nicht - Küste/Fjord und Forelle/Saibling?
Danke.
Gruß Lars


----------



## Seehaeschen (28. März 2005)

*AW: Tipps für Reiseziele in Mittelnorwegen/Fjord mit guter Möglichkeit zum Fliegenfischen*

Geht schon   . Wäre dann die Region um Trondheim. Schau mal hier www.inatur.no/fiske, dann inlandsfiske anklicken oder hier www.netfish.no, mit der Maus über die Landkarte fahren u. die Region suchen
#h Seehaeschen


----------



## fly-martin (30. März 2005)

*AW: Tipps für Reiseziele in Mittelnorwegen/Fjord mit guter Möglichkeit zum Fliegenfischen*

Hallo 

Sei nicht traurig - Du darfst an einen Fjord! Denn dort kannst Du auch gut mit der Fliege z.B. an der Sinkschnur fischen.... ich wünsch Dir einen dicken Pollak oder Seelachs dran.... dann kommt Freude auf!

Außerdem ist das fischen dort kostenlos... im Gegensatz zu manchen Flüssen.

Es gibt ein Buch, da stehen viel Flüsse und Infos dazu drin .... ( Salmoverlag ISBN 3-00-013505-7 das Buch" Lachse und Meerforellen in Norwegen" von Georg Rosen .)


----------



## havkat (3. April 2005)

*AW: Tipps für Reiseziele in Mittelnorwegen/Fjord mit guter Möglichkeit zum Fliegenfischen*

Moin Muddler!

Teste mal den Link an.

Ansonsten kannst du im August mal testen, was eine große Nordmeermakrele an einer 7er Einhand veranstaltet. 

Treiben sich überall in den Fjorden rum und bringen das Wasser manchmal schön zum Kochen.


----------

